# Indestructible Lines for Powerwasher



## sgzeroone (Jun 5, 2013)

So guys and gals is there a really tough or indestructible power washer Line out there?

I'm tired of buying a new line every year or so because it pops a hole in it


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing that I'm aware of unless you have a commercial duty pressure washer but check northern tool they may have a few options for you


----------



## sgzeroone (Jun 5, 2013)

ok thanks I'll look into that.


----------



## MaxSchau (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd go with northern tool too, they got pretty good option even though they're overpriced


----------

